# Snow is coming again big time. BLIZZARD



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2010)

If you are a snow lover like I am this Friday the 5th to Sunday the 7th look out if you
 live in Kansas Missouri,Iowa,Northern Arkansas,Oklahoma,Eastern Nebraska,Illinois,Indiana,Ohio,Northern Kentucky,Virginia,Maryland Delaware,Pennsylvanian,New Jersey,Southern New York state Rhode Island and South Eastern Mass.
 Accuweather who has been very accurate this year is talking about the B WORD BLIZZARD.If Baltimore 
 Washington DC and Philadelphia receive 10 or more inches of snow they will break their alltime snow amounts 
 for any given winter  season.There also could be another storm on Tues,Wednesday of next week also.

 Here is a link    http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=Meteomadness&pgurl=/mtweb/content/Meteomadness/archives/2010/02/snow_map_for_the_blizzard.asp


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is another video from the same web site.

  http://www.accuweather.com/video-on-demand.asp?video=58063217001&title=Weekend Blizzard DC to NYC


----------



## glass man (Feb 4, 2010)

OH NO! HOPE YOU HAD A GREAT BIRTHDAT STEVE!!!!


----------



## woody (Feb 4, 2010)

It seems the south is getting the snow that we normally get.
 That doesn't hurt my feelings at all!!! []
 They're calling for up to 2 feet of snow in Baltimore, Md.


----------



## towhead (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh my....

 -Julie


----------



## woody (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL, Julie!!!

 I know you're used to a little snow.[]


----------



## sweetrelease (Feb 4, 2010)

global warming[8|]lol!!!! i'll have pics of the storm steve this sat[]. hold on tight it looks "BIG".~matt


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 4, 2010)

Virginia has had more snow this year than the last 9 years put together according to our roanoke tv station. One good thing is our water table should be caught up from the drought we have had the last few years lol.


----------



## glass man (Feb 4, 2010)

IT WAS CALLING FOR SOME SNOW HERE TOMORROW HERE,GLAD IT CHANGED AS WE HAVE BOTTLE SET UP IN ROME TOMORROW. THE RAIN IS BAD ENOUGH!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 5, 2010)

The snow started at 700 pm Eastern time here in wonderfull sewell New Jersey and I have in 1 hours time 4 inches of snow already!!
 We have had lightning and thunder with the snow its really amazing.


----------



## woody (Feb 5, 2010)

You can keep it down there, Steve.
 Give my back a break.......LOL!!!


----------



## annie44 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm in Alexandria, VA and we have 6-8 inches already and it is coming down hard.  I have no interest in trying to get my cars out, but I keep going outside to shovel in the back yard so that the dogs can get out tomorrow morning.  It is wet, heavy snow, and not easy to keep the paths clear!

 We may get 24-30 inches by the end of the day tomorrow - our second big snow this winter. (Big for Virginia)


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2010)

Still nothing in Jackson as of now.. they're calling for around 8 inches for us.. I pray as a responsible adult with things to do it will be less, and hope like a little kid it will be more.. [8D]


----------



## woody (Feb 5, 2010)

Good luck with that, Cindy!!!
 I hope you don't lose your power.[8|]
 I remember last year we lost our power for 3 days.[]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 5, 2010)

Its knocking at your door Chuck,Check out the radar link, 
 http://www.accuweather.com/radar-large.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipcode=08080&level=state&type=SIR&anim=1&site=PA_

 Chuck whens its done I weatherman Steve the unofficial weatherman for the forum says you Chuck in Jackson and everyone else in Central New Jersey
 will have inches.The stormhas come a lot further north then earlier predicted and its huge in size stretching all the way back to South Carolina.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2010)

News 12 NJ said we will get 15" .. I don't know who to trust any more... 

 ..nice link!! I love radar loops!! []


----------



## woody (Feb 5, 2010)

Trust the force, Luke.......[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, yea there's that, but I hope the rest of Jackson is ready... []


----------



## woody (Feb 5, 2010)

Nothing like a good snowstorm to spur the economy.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2010)

Not for painters.. []


----------



## woody (Feb 5, 2010)

You can paint inside, right???[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 5, 2010)

> Nothing like a good snowstorm to spur the economy.


 
 Its doing wonders for my firewood salesman.
 The Rita's Italian Ice stand isnt doing too well.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 5, 2010)

I like it Woody, nothing like a walk with my Siberian husky in freshley laid snow.Which by the way we are up to 8 inches as of 10 oclock!!!


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 5, 2010)

Charlie check out this radar loop look whats coming to my house at 1100  then yours around 1200
 This is the hi resolution radar that yellow and red area is thunder and lightning SNOW this storm is out doing
 the Pre Christmas storm of last year.

 http://www.accuweather.com/radar-local.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&zipcode=08080&level=local&anim=1&type=re2&site=KDOV


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2010)

I love radar.. I just watch, and watch, and watch, and watch, and watch..


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 6, 2010)

Just let the dog out...after I removed the snow from inside my storm door.  The snow is over his back but he just plowed through and did what he needed to do.  I have never lived anywhere with this much snow.  I guess I had better get used to it if I am moving to Wisconsin.
 It will be interesting to see things when the sun comes up.  I could hear the tree limbs cracking when I was out with the dog.  Hopefully the trees around the house will hold up ...some already have branches touching the ground.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 6, 2010)

Update from ground zero 22 inches and snowing moderatley with 40 to 50 mile per hour winds.
 Whats amazing is this has fallen in less then12 hours. Its going to snow around here till about
 10:00 pm.If you just do the math we could be looking at breaking our all time record snow here in
 Southern New Jersey at 32 inches.I will post pictures later of my four foot tall picket fence which looks like a 
 home depot cheap keep the rabbits out of the garden fence standing two feet tall.
 What is also different about this storm is the wind its like a hurricane at times.
 What is it like up there Charlie and down there Melinda.How much snow do you each of you have?


----------



## woody (Feb 6, 2010)

Do you guys/gals own snow blowers???


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 6, 2010)

I am not sure of the total so far.  it has been so windy it is hard to know where to measure.  It is more than I have ever dealt with and it is coming down heavier than ever right now.  Our porch roofs have a rather shallow slope so my husband and son went out and shoved it off.  The pines and firs on the golf course have had a very bad time, lots of branches down.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 6, 2010)

This is a view down the road about an hour ago.  Probably another 2 inches since.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 6, 2010)

This guy has been enjoying the snow the last few weeks (he is 4 months old now).  He does not care for it being this deep.  He completely disappears.


----------



## woody (Feb 6, 2010)

I bet some of our fellow forum members have lost their power and can't get online!!!
 I'd glad it stayed south of us!!![]


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 6, 2010)

29 inches and still snowing it is supposed to end at 5 O clock.
 We will exceed 30 inches we might break the 32 inch record here
 in Southern New jersey.Between 8:00 am and 10:00 am it wasnt snowing 
 to hard and we probably only added an inch in that time period.The 10:00 to now period we added 
 6 inches or two inches an hour with thunder and lightning snow.I will post pictures this evening
 as I have been doing snow removal  for myself and about 10 neighbors.Yes Woody 
 three of us have snow blowers in our neighborhood and dug everyone out.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 6, 2010)

No snow blower....19 year old son.


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2010)

10 miles west of NYC and haven't seen a flake from this storm, be careful for those who are getting hit hard and aren't used to it, we know you're not nearly as tough as us Jersey Boys....


----------



## woody (Feb 6, 2010)

Well...... at least you got enough snow to make it worth your while to snow blow it.
 We've been in a drought up here in Northern New England.
 Hardly any snow at all.[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 6, 2010)

..just woke up from a long mid-day snooze.. went out to check the snow.. it's over a foot, that's for sure, but it's really drifty...


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 6, 2010)

you see our new "awning" over the balcony roof?? []


----------



## epackage (Feb 6, 2010)

That's a movie skit waiting to happen right there Charlie......Here is my view....


----------



## ktbi (Feb 7, 2010)

Stay safe all my Eastern friends......Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 7, 2010)

Here is my boy Willy-Wills dumbfounded by the white stuff..[]


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 7, 2010)

We took the dog for a walk and made the mistake of taking a short cut.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 7, 2010)

We took the base road down to the bay. Lots of trees down due the the heavy snow accumulation on the branches.  It was a nice walk and beautiful.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 7, 2010)

Forgot the picture...


----------



## cobaltbot (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, where is that, Skipper's Point?


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, it is the road to Skippers Point.  They have just barely cleared it to the end of the campsites.  They have not cleared the turnaround so if you drive down there it might be a bit of a challenge getting turned around.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2010)

Finally done all my snow removal at my house and my parents.
 Here are some pictures.My son and our Siberian Husky Dasher.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2010)

Same duo.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2010)

My son really loves his dog they are inseperable.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2010)

This is a four foot tall picket fence.The snow at that point was covering over half the fence and it snowed for another three hours hard.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2010)

The snow you see on the hockey goal accumulated between 10 pm and 9 am.My son had cleared off a foot at 10 oclock
 so he could use the goal in our drive way.As you can see from thye picture another foot had fallen in the eleven hour period.
 If you look at the car behind the goal you see the full two feet.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2010)

My wifes new Dodge Bichon Caravan, it kinda does look like a Bichon doesnt it?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 7, 2010)

This is 30 inches of snow on my family rooms roof.


----------

